# Is this the mind army?



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

On day 21 of IBS Audio 100. Was feeling that I was making some improvement - feeling calmer, more confident and less urgency to rush to the bathroom. Even managed a fantatsic night out at the week-end (meal, beers and a taxi home) with my partner... (would not have had the confidence to do all that before)! Well today has been terrible - diarrhoea and stomach cramps like never before... I feel I have taken 2 steps forward and 3 steps back! I have read the post about the mind army - maybe this is what this is but it does not make me feel any happier - throughly fed up. Hope that this passes - any advice/tips appreciated. Would it be worth me trying to squeeze in 2 sessions a day???? Sorry to moan - I just feel like I need some guidance... Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I don't think two sessions a day is a good idea. I would stick to the schedule as it is. There are peaks and valleys with this journey and I would say this too shall pass.Many of us that have done the program have experienced what you have. So I wouldn't worry.And sometimes the mind armies can be strong.. but in the end.... I think we are stronger.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti - So sorry I missed your post - thank you BQ for your kind reply.Yep,most likely the mind-armies thing- I had it too - and seemed like I was way worse... and then too, know that stressors in your life can play up on the IBS, just as anyone can have these symptoms after a big stress event, or eating something that doesn't agree with you - the thing IBS folks have to remember that sometimes it may certainly be the IBS trying to get a balance and the mind armies thing, but also, it can be just what all humans have from time to time as well. Hard to know the difference sometimes - but just that they will come less and less often, and less and less severe as time progresses.It is true that you shouldn't go ahead in your schedule of sessions - but as mentioned in the booklet, you CAN relisten to the same session scheduled for that day twice in one day - if you keep the listenings at least 6 hours apart from one another. This is fine to do, and may help get you through the rough spots.Also, you can contact Michael and his staff directly through Mike's website on the contact page if you hit some rough patches, and he can guide you through them...Take care, and know that many of us have been where you are, and too keep with it!It gets better - all the best to you.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks to you both for your encouraging replies! I think it was a blip! Again I am experiencing positive signs from the programme - managed a family meal out on Friday (can be stressful!) and also a shopping trip on Sunday (actually was focused on clothes for once and only thought of IBS in the car on the way home! - that has not happened for a LONG time! - could prove expensive!!!!!!!). Day 27 on Wednesday so my first evaluation point! My only regret is that I did not find this board and the CDs sooner! Thanks again....


----------

